
Law firm made famous by Panama Papers document leak announces it's closing - salad77
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/panama-papers-law-firm-closes-1.4578329
======
ggg9990
That’s one thing an oligarch’s lawyer is paid for... to take the fall when the
shit hits the fan.

